# T-Invoicer help



## CustomScreen (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone else use T-Invoicer 2.0? i find it great but i have one problem, has anyone been able to get the email PDF to work? it creates and email but has no PDF attached to it, this would be very handy if it worked, if anyone has any ideas it would be most helpful.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I just got this same software 3.06. I am having the same problem. I bought this on ebay. If I can't get any response from the company or figure this thing out they are definately getting bad feedback rating. So much for easy to use.


----------



## theresaflores (Apr 15, 2006)

I had bought version 1 when it came out then upgraded to version 3... I had soooo many problems, I reverted back to the first version! I had (still have) trouble communicating with the company! I posted something on an other board, they emailed me finally, then POOF, no more emails!


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Have you all tried the user guide and driver links. They just sent them to me. If you have let me know if this worked, I haven't tried it yet. I'm busy printing so I haven't had the time to do, just taking a quick break here. 
http://www.screenprintquote.com/downloads/T-Invoicer_User_Guide.pdf

http://www.screenprintquote.com/downloads/PDF_Driver_Installers.exe


----------



## theresaflores (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah, I did all that, but I really think there was a glitch in the version 3 they sent me to download. They have yet to resolve it for me. Every couple of months they see these posts and email me to explain my story and then I never hear from them again... for a few months. lol


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Well my last post either did not go thru for some reason or it was deleted. 
Anyhow, If someone is looking for information on this invoice software then then you have searched the right place. Many use this forum to get useful information. Some of which is on buying products and services. On a scale of 1 - 10, 10 being the highest, I would rate this product as a 2. The concept is there but the product does not work properly, with or without the drivers. If someone else has a different opinion then please make a post and share your experience with us. It could be the people with bad experiences are doing something incorrectly. We could possibly learn something from someone else good experience if you post it.
Please Do Not post your bad experience with this product. I am not looking to slam this company, but for a way to use the product we purchased. If you have a way to make thsi thing work, Post It.......


----------



## silkdreemz (Aug 1, 2008)

Giving a product a 2 rating in a public forum sounds like slamming to me. This software is the only kind available for the price, I think you're comparing it to programs that cost $500 - $1000 more.

Anyhow, I have this software and think it's wonderfully simple, I would give it an 8 rating. I did have the PDF issue, and the way I was able to resolve it was by turning on the PDF driver in the preferences. Some how the "schubec" plug-in wasn't checked on, after I did, everything worked great


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL! Yes, a 2 may seem harsh at first. However, concidering I have the softawre available, and am not using it, I figure it is not worth much. 
Obviously you had initial problems with the software as well. Also I am not comparing it with anything else except what the providers says it will do. When I have time to check some of the things that you or others may suggest and it works, then I will gladly change my mind. Sometimes you can get around not having the greatest products for one reason or another by serving your customers better...


----------



## silkdreemz (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, I agree that customer service can make or break a products value. However, I thought the service was fast and they answered my problem quickly. Besides, if you require a lot of fancy bells & whistles, then maybe the program isn't for you. I think that it suits my purposes perfectly and is straight forward and easy to use.

Also, heres a quote from their tech support about the PDF issue:

"The problem that people are having with the product is that they aren't installing the software completely. If you don't install *both* the PDF drivers ( "gpl_ghostscript" & "schubec" virtual printer ) *before* installing the T-Invoicer, then the program will not load them and you will not be able to make pdf's. If you install afterwards, all you have to do is go to Preferences, click on the Plug-ins tab, and check to make sure that the schubec printer is checked on."


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

i use t-quoter for $1000 it is worth it and they have a very easy payment plan. it is worth every penny and better than wasting time and money on something that does not work correctly. im my opinion even though it is cheap and affordable does not mean it works well as we can see and that takes away from my business running smoothly


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

This could be part of the problem:
schubec - Schulz Bernhard EDV Consulting

The PDF plugin the software uses is no longer.


----------



## Kenla (Sep 23, 2009)

Let me say a big thank you to you guys who have cleared the air on the making of PDF's in T-Invoicer. I followed the contributions by ineedtshirts & Silkdreamz along with the manual & I am now getting PDF's which is a necesitity. However it will not email automatically, ineedtshirts sited the unavailability of the PDF plugins, I guess a very valid possible reason why it will not email a PDF. Anyway I need to change the pricelist to reflect my market prices & begin to use T-invoicer can I just go about making changes like one would do to a spreadsheet?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I had the same problem. The problem is probably the schubec .pdf driver. I looked thru the t-works manager user manual on their website and it said to download and install cute pdf. It worked, but is still iffy.

Also, I've said in other posts that this software is a piece of junk, and got no response from the company. I went back and tried it again after a couple months and started using it just as it's intended, for _making invoices and that's it_. No pricing, quotes, bookkeeping, etc. It worked well and good, but excel or open office can do the same thing, so I downloaded the trial of t-works manager. I liked it and bought it this week. I was able to get a hold of the company and received the download soon after (it's not automated after they receive payment) The program takes a while to set up, but works well and is worth every bit of the money. 

I just wanted to clear the air with the program, I said some rude things about it in the past!


----------



## dekid (Jun 11, 2009)

Download the T-works manger demo, it comes with the Schubec virtual printer for Windows 7 and less. Then worked fine for t-shirt invoicer.


----------



## Dkenzie1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have 3.0.6 works great, emailing pdf's no problem. If you are getting it to output the pdf have you added the customer contact info in the customers area? The Email address has to be there for it to work, not on the invoice itself but the customers tab.


----------



## Spyder Graphix (Dec 20, 2008)

I have it also. Does anyone know how to change the field to add larger shirt sizes. I hate it only gos to 3x


----------



## dekid (Jun 11, 2009)

I usually just make a new line and in description line put down larger size.


----------



## Spyder Graphix (Dec 20, 2008)

dekid said:


> I usually just make a new line and in description line put down larger size.


Yea would just be so much better to be able to change it to the way it should be.


----------



## wallfixer (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if the T-Invoicer 4 works in Windows 10 ?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Truthfully, if you don't want to pay $100/mo+ for shop management software, I'd recommend QuickBooks Online and Trello to keep you sane. 

You'll get support with each too plus a stable system.


----------

